# Témoin de charge des piles de la magic mouse



## Gone91 (7 Janvier 2010)

Salut à tous,

je voulais savoir s'il y avait un moyen d'afficher dans la barre d'état en haut à droite le témoin de charge des piles de ma magic mouse ? Et de mon clavier sans fil aussi ? J'ai un iMac 27 pouces (le tout dernier) avec le clavier et la souris sans fil d'origine, et pour le moment il faut que j'aille voir dans les préférences systèmes pour connaître le % de charge des piles.

Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## theangeloflove (7 Janvier 2010)

Il existe un widget dans le dashboard a telecharger qui donne les nieveau de batterie des peripheriques sans fils....

Il s'agit de mighty monitor

cordialement

voici le lien :

http://bellsouthpwp2.net/c/r/crumbletop/mm/


----------



## chafpa (7 Janvier 2010)

Sans le vouloir, je viens de trouver ce que je cherchais 

Impecc et merci


----------



## Gone91 (7 Janvier 2010)

Merci, ce petit widget est bien pratique ^^

Mais si quelqu'un sait pour la barre d'état qu'il le dise, je trouve ça plus pratique ^^


----------



## chafpa (7 Janvier 2010)

Gone91 a dit:


> Mais si quelqu'un sait pour la barre d'état qu'il le dise, je trouve ça plus pratique ^^


Bah, je n'ai rien fais de particulier (jeune switcheur  ) et quand je clique sur l'icone à gauche de celle d'Airport, j'affiche ma souris ou mon clavier et le niveau des piles est affiché


----------



## Ramses2 (1 Février 2010)

chafpa a dit:


> Bah, je n'ai rien fais de particulier (jeune switcheur  ) et quand je clique sur l'icone à gauche de celle d'Airport, j'affiche ma souris ou mon clavier et le niveau des piles est affiché



Idem pour moi

La preuve


----------

